# EGD to insert feeding tube



## jabwagner57@verizon.net (Oct 22, 2017)

doctor performed EGD for purpose of placement of feeding tube (several failed attempts at bedside).  Tube was inserted thru nasal and positioned with aid of EGD into 3D.  CPT code 43241?  Flo guidance was not used.  Report also report details condition of esophagus and stomach.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------

